# taped cast net



## JonathonJEB (Apr 12, 2011)

Im going to try and catch some shrimp for bait in a couple of months and i keep seeing stuff about a taped cast net. can anyone explain how do you do this and what is the benefit.


----------



## NateJ (Apr 12, 2011)

Most nets that i have seen used 3 or 4 inch wide packing tape. The real sticky clear stuff. You just tape just above the weights all the way around the net. Then flip it inside out and run tape over the tape you just put on so it has sticky side against sticky side.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 12, 2011)

if you're just gettin em for bait you don't need to tape it. just use a 3/8" net at least 6' but recommend bigger if you can throw it.


----------



## geaux-fish (Apr 12, 2011)

3M makes a water proof duct tape ( I don't remember the part #) Place the tape above the lead line and on both sides of the net. The idea is the tape becomes a foil, and creates drag so the net opens completely.So you can throw a bigger net than usual. You want the net to hit  the bottom and cover as much as possible, shrimp don't run like baitfish.  When your throwing for baitfish , you want it to fall as fast as possible to trap your bait and the net actually starts to close before it hits the bottom. Don't forget to adjust for current when you throw and add some line. Jocky your boat to keep the net falling open to the bottom.
Good luck, fresh shrimp are good for the fish and to eat.


----------



## FOD (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll go with oldenred in saying,if you're just bait shrimping,don't worry about it.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Also why the difference in size of mesh for bait and food.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 13, 2011)

JonathonJEB said:


> Thanks for the help. Also why the difference in size of mesh for bait and food.



because it helps sometimes having smaller shrimp plus your only taking 2 quarts at a time. the 5/8" net lets the smaller ones out that you don't want to eat anyway


----------



## Mac (Apr 13, 2011)

good info thanks


----------



## JonathonJEB (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks alot


----------

